

Supreme Court throws out conviction for violent Facebook postings - jorD8
http://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/courts_law/supreme-court-throws-out-conviction-for-violent-facebook-postings/2015/06/01/68af3ee0-086b-11e5-a7ad-b430fc1d3f5c_story.html

======
o_nate
Hope this ruling will also apply to the ridiculous Justin Carter case.

